# CLUB W in progress...



## raw23062 (Feb 6, 2008)

Here is my latest project on the home renovation... thought Id share since Im on here for inspiration. The large opening is custom built for the 65 in HD, the 3 across the top fit the 3 32 in flat screens, as well as all slots custom fit for the surround equip. Added a/c vent and fans behind for cooling also had multiple circuits run to breaker panel. Thats the latest.


----------



## raw23062 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok guys, after reading a bunch in here today, Ive become very inspired, but also have a greater expectation of what I can do with my space. After reading the entire Tanner Ridge build, I think I'd love some suggestions with how to maximize my space and experience. Initially I was just going to put a dark brown/tan paint on the walls and ceiling, I've already wird the room for hidden rope lights that go all the way around the room, Ive wired up 8 seperate outlets behind the entertainment center, but past that I hadn't gone much further in my planning. I realize my room leans more towards the sports bar theme than a theatre, but Im open to how to make it have a split persaonality. Im all ears and would love some reccomendations and ideas. Thanks to all for your greater than expected inspiration.....especially Tom of Tanner Ridge....WOW. Thank you in advance.


----------



## tritonman (Feb 2, 2008)

That bar is amazing! I cant wait till I can get to work on mine..so much to do and so little time..

**** nice work.


----------



## YW84U (Apr 29, 2007)

That is one fantastic bar! I'm picturing a couple of beer pulls poking out from the countertop !!







A Stella, please!

I appreciate the kind words earlier (if only Sonnie has some sort of blush smiley thing!)....I'm far from being any sort of expert on this kind of stuff, and have learned what I can from many other DIY HT guys (and gals) who have plowed the road ahead of me.... I just hope I can pay it forward :bigsmile:

I think if you have maybe a floorplan or sketch of the area with measurements, us collective Shaksters could help kick around some ideas with you. I think a lot will depend on your plans/goals - is there any sort of 'theme' you have in mind? Any wants or needs in relation to audio or acoustics? What sort of seating are you considering for the theater side? Once we've got a better idea of what you're looking for and your space limitations, there is a ton of talented people here in the forum that are great resources to tap into!

Looking forward to your HT journey!

Cheers,


----------



## raw23062 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, I REALLY appreciate it. Yes, the bar has been my concentration and pride and joy. Tom, you will be happy to know the kegerators are already here and waiting for me to put down the tile, I got a two tap tower that should be pretty cool, also added an undercounter fridge,freezer,and wine chiller. Sink also has to go in as well as a bunch of stain,sanding, and clear coat. As for the theatre area, I guess Ill take some photos today to show you all the lay out, and give some measurements so you can see what I am working with. As for a theme, it's definitley more media/sports bar than theatre (although thanks to you guys Im already scouting out other areas of the home to build a dedicated theatre!) THANKS! Guess the boat will have to wait another summer...or two. So the theme is pretty much media with the desire to maximize movies and surround.....I guess I want to build a sports bar/theatre hybrid???? Thats where I'm looking for all of your expertise. After reading a bunch on this site, I realize some things I would have already done diferent if I had found this earlier, so my desire is to maximize my efforts from this point forward. I'll post what I have so far in a few, and hopefully get some feedback from the experts here. Thanks again to all for the inspiration! By the way, thanks for turning me on to Modern Home Theatre, that has pretty much ruined me! :bigsmile:


----------



## raw23062 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok guys, here is what I have. The theatre/media room measures 14ft wide and 20ft long with one wall open to the bar area, the other long wall has two windows, and a door on the back to the outside porch. I have run multiple outlets 4 banks with two outlets, and 1 bank with 2 outlets. As seen in pics, I've built supports behind media center to run wires. You can also see in the pics, there is a bathroom behind the wall I built the media center on, so I put a door in the bathroom to access all of the wiring easily behind the media center. (I thought it was genius!) Wife just shook her head, she does that alot. My surround system(which feels completely inferior now) is an Onkyo 7 speaker plus sub system. Like I said before, 3 32in Sony flatscreens go across the top, and the Sony 65 fits in the slot in the middle. My goal from here is to make sure I set it up correct, run the right wiring, place things in the correct locations, add in any special features or neat ideas, etc..... I already switched paint color from an orangish brown to a dark brownish green, I've wired the room for a hidden rope light around the top of the room about 12-16 inches from the ceiling. What else ya got??? I want this place to be as cool and neat as possible!! Learn me boys! Thanks in advance. :yay:


----------



## raw23062 (Feb 6, 2008)

Also, I was wondering how I could do a rendering of some of the ideas for the final project, Ive seen the computer renderings for some of your HT's and think I'd like to do it. ???? Help.


----------



## YW84U (Apr 29, 2007)

raw23062 said:


> Also, I was wondering how I could do a rendering of some of the ideas for the final project, Ive seen the computer renderings for some of your HT's and think I'd like to do it. ???? Help.


There's a free one from Google called Sketchup - it may seem a little daunting at first, but it takes about an hour to get used to, and you can get wonderful results. If you go to the Google '3d warehouse', there's a ton of pre-made elements (lights, chairs, kitchen sinks) that you can download and incorporate into your designs. With some minor practice, it can turn out like this:










I spent a lot of time in the planning stages playing with Sketchup to figure out what goes where, what fits, what colors......and found it quite invaluable. I'm currently re-planning my outside deck with it :bigsmile:

Cheers,


----------



## raw23062 (Feb 6, 2008)

You da man, thank you! :T


----------



## mitchok (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow... very nice. I like the bar! Got to have your priorities straight. Your columns look very close to what is planned in the MitchOK Theater. We ended up with a mixed bag downstairs when we originally built the house... a mix of library column and fluted columns. We are going with fluted upstairs... two each on side walls will have sconces. 

Look forward to seeing more progress.

MitchOK


----------



## raw23062 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks, I appreciate it, I cant wait to see the final product either. I'll keep you po


----------



## raw23062 (Feb 6, 2008)

GOOD NEWS BOYS!! First, a quick bio... For a hobby, and not bad suplimental income, I buy neat properties and restore them, add new and diff features, and then fip them for a profit. I've been averaging two years per build and am on my 4th one. I'm by no means wealthy, so its a way to obtain homes I wouldnt normally be able to afford as well. Each home seems to get substantially bigger, and more neat and different stuff it takes to keep my addiction satisfied.... SO, I find myself in a rather large home fit for a larger than normal family, and its just my wife and I and two labs..... this time my wife noticed we had an extra, large room even after the bar,media room,office and family room....." What a great room for an IN-LAW SWEET...!!!" she explained, as to dare me to think of a better, more valid use.....she had stumped me and was about to win....that was until I found you boys and Modern Home Theater. After two nights of nothing short of a college thesis prsentation on the benefits, both in finacial return and wedded romantic bliss, I have convinced said wife into letting me build a dedicated theater after the bar and media room is done......WOOOOHOOOOOOO!!! Cant wait to learn what the **** all those wires I see you boys running through conduit are!! All I know is the power plug, the HDMI cable, and some simple surround sound wires...... I wish there were 5 of me, I can't wait! Thanks boys, you may have saved my marriage. AND, I GET MY OWN THEATER!!!!
:jump::jiggy::yay::clap::neener:


----------



## tritonman (Feb 2, 2008)

Now THERE is a story with a happy ending *sniff* These **** home theater stories get me all the time


----------



## raw23062 (Feb 6, 2008)

Kinda like havin a child......


----------



## raw23062 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, so Im doing research for my HT, and Its becoming obvious that another surround sound box system, a projector, and screen is not the answer to a big HT experience. With so many options out there, any thoughts as to the best place to get me advice on what system and components I should buy and how to run/set it all up? This is ALLLL new to me.


----------



## raw23062 (Feb 6, 2008)

UPDATE: Had my nephews put the 30in flat screens in place, and had the 65 HD put in place and have started wiring everything, currently running wire throughout home for central stereo. Should be painting by the weekend and perhaps tiling bar floor by the end of the weekend..... hopefully. Still got a LONG way to go, but nice to see some sort of view of the final product.:spend:


----------



## raw23062 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've gone back to work after my back surgery, so my postings and progress have sloooowed. I did just get the media room painted, so I thought I'd share.


----------



## raw23062 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry guys, I've missed being on the site but work has had me going non-stop and I'm just now slowing down enough to play on the computer. It looks like alot of you have been doing some good work!! It's nice to see what everyone has been up to. Very inspiring. I'll post some updated pics of my progress. Hope you all like it so far. I've still got a ways to go, more pain, floor coverings, lots of laquer, etc.... It's functional though so that's been fun.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Good job!!! :clap:

I see in one of the pictures that you have one of my favorites bottles to use after a good meal (top right corner :whistling


----------



## raw23062 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks you! Yeah, good stuff! I recently learned the hard way at our new years party that being the bartender can be hazardous to your health...lesson 1, you can't do a shot each time a different group walks up and orders a round of them. Thank goodness for all the bowl games the next day, cause I didn't move. Nice to be able to watch 4 at once. Wife says I'm not right....duh.


----------



## tanker1811 (Feb 29, 2008)

OK, many screens, much booze.... When do I move in? 

It really looks great!


----------



## speedklz (Jan 14, 2009)

That is nice.... Kinda what I am planning for my basement...


----------

